# 100g tank



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok next year im makin a stand at skool and im getting a 100g tank for it.
any ideas. i would to put at least 2 or mabe even more crazzy super agressive fish it that can live for life but if there is a crazzy fish like the fahaka puffer that would work to.
i was looking at the fahaka puffer and they said it gets too big. any1 got any suggestions


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hmm since ur all cichlidy(i would get a elong, but ur all anti-piranha) i would suggest a sa tank with 1 female umbee, 2 female festae and 2 female GT's


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I personally would do a shoal of piranha just beacuse it wouldn't be as much waiste but since you seem to like chiclid why not do like a red devil or two?

Or if you want crazy feeding frenzies you could do a bunch of African Chiclids!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I personally would do a shoal of piranha just beacuse it wouldn't be as much waiste but since you seem to like chiclid why not do like a red devil or two?
> 
> Or if you want crazy feeding frenzies you could do a bunch of African Chiclids!!
> [snapback]1062105[/snapback]​










africans would be really good, along wit some killer rockwork and caves. i think a frontosa colony would kick ass, thats what id doo, 2 males 4-6 females


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

A festae perhaps? Or mabye some FW cudas.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

u can keep 2 fh for life in a 100g tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> u can keep 2 fh for life in a 100g tank
> [snapback]1062225[/snapback]​


yes and no, physically yes, but territorially no. they would kill each other in due time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would get your Oscar a friend, since they're even more interesting to watch when they're interacting with each other


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You could do the FH if you had a divider for them. Just make sure it's secure!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I would get your Oscar a friend, since they're even more interesting to watch when they're interacting with each other
> [snapback]1062251[/snapback]​


yep, with a name like oscar king lets see it, you need to setup the badest

ozzy setup around guy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yep..move your oscar in the 100


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> hmm since ur all cichlidy(i would get a elong, but ur all anti-piranha) i would suggest a sa tank with 1 female umbee, 2 female festae and 2 female GT's
> [snapback]1062074[/snapback]​

































he said a 100g, not 300.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm 
i realy dont think i can put anything wit my oscar.
if i add something in there it will be gone in a few seconds.
but what i might due is divide the tank and put a fh on 1 side and my oscar on the other.
u think this would be coo


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I personally would do a shoal of piranha just beacuse it wouldn't be as much waiste but since you seem to like chiclid why not do like a red devil or two?
> 
> Or if you want crazy feeding frenzies you could do a bunch of African Chiclids!!
> [snapback]1062105[/snapback]​


ya i have been looking into african chiclids but not for the 100g 
mabe put a few in my 29g tank once i move the oscar


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > hmm since ur all cichlidy(i would get a elong, but ur all anti-piranha) i would suggest a sa tank with 1 female umbee, 2 female festae and 2 female GT's
> ...


lol yeah, maybe make it one of each just to be safe :laugh:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i think i have made my disicion 
1 oscar and 1 flower horn 
the tank will be divided into 2 pieces 
and im gonna try my best to get a 125 g tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> i think i have made my disicion
> 1 oscar and 1 flower horn
> the tank will be divided into 2 pieces
> and im gonna try my best to get a 125 g tank
> [snapback]1064664[/snapback]​


i would do a amazonian tank with like 4-6 oscars, silver dollars, hujuta gat and a sh*t load of various l-numbers. thats a similar tank to what im doing other in much smaller porpotions in my tank this fall


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> i think i have made my disicion
> 1 oscar and 1 flower horn
> the tank will be divided into 2 pieces
> and im gonna try my best to get a 125 g tank
> [snapback]1064664[/snapback]​


just keep your oscar and some other south american cochlids in that 100 gallon and it would look awesome. i think it would look crappy having a big tank with a divider in the middle with only 2 fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > i think i have made my disicion
> ...


he said a 100 gallon tank not a 300 gallon tank


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya, but i have been gettin into fh's 
and i wouldn't mind a divider in the middle of the tank


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > i think i have made my disicion
> ...


please, can you stop? 4-6 oscars and a hujeta gar in a *ONE HUNDRED GALLON TANK*?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


tat wouldnt need 300







maybe a lil high on the oscars but 4 o's can fit in a 100, if not try 3


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


let me reiterate....he said 100G, NOT 300.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > i think i have made my disicion
> ...


just ignore him hes a noob


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...










i wouldnt consider myself a noob, i know plenty about fish


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


-not if you think you can cram 4-6 oscars and a hujeta gar into a 100gallon tank.
-not if you think you can put multiple festae, umbee, and green terrors into a single 100g tank.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


i think 4 oscars would fit in a 100, hell i think thats the recommended amount, if not i KNOW 3 could fit.

if they were all females festae umbee and gt's could fit in a 100.

i think we all should stop the hatin and help this guy out, were not hear to bash each other


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

w/e dude i like the fh and oscar idea and i think im gonna go with that.
i will do some more research on other cichlids
i still got like 5 months so we will see


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> w/e dude i like the fh and oscar idea and i think im gonna go with that.
> i will do some more research on other cichlids
> i still got like 5 months so we will see
> [snapback]1064855[/snapback]​


FH's kick ass, IMO put the oscar in the 55, a irritan in the 29, and try 1 male and 1 female in the 100/125


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

honestly a flowerhorn will stress your oscar to death I have one and he was in a divided tank I ended up taking the other fish back flowerhorns are just badass try a pair of flowerhorns or a pair of oscars


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

would it work a male and female fh in a 100/125 tank.
i herd they will kill each other


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> would it work a male and female fh in a 100/125 tank.
> i herd they will kill each other
> [snapback]1064871[/snapback]​


male/male would kill each other. female/female should prolly be fine. male/female is a bigger risk but then at least u get a male. i think ive said this before but some guy on a forum has 24 FH's in a 180. it wouldnt be reccomended but he had no decor and he said they were fine cuz of no territory. i think a male/female setup could work, hell get just try it wit a $5 petsmart FH. a male/female/female wouldnt work though, the females would fight for the male. the only problem i see wit male/female is them trying to breed and him punking her.i know u wouldnt take this from me cuz im justa "noob"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol sorry i called u a noob
i do know alot about fish but mabe not alot about oscars.
anyways thanks for the info. 
i think it should work cause the only thing im gonna put in my tank is the gravel or sand(i like sand better cause it looks beter and alot cheaper), plants, and drift wood

Edit: o and i am not going to buy my fh's from petsmart or petco.
f*ck them dude all there fish have ick
i went to this petsmart 10 min away from my house and saw a few cool oscars, i saw there other side, and what do u think i saw, these huge big @$$ white spots. so i said f*ck them and left, never buying anything from them again. stupid bastards


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

plants wont wok


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i thought so, o well more room for them


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

would the 2 flower horns breed in the 100/125 g tank


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> would the 2 flower horns breed in the 100/125 g tank
> [snapback]1065548[/snapback]​


possibly, ive heard of ppl having 2 sa/ca cichlids of male female together for years with no trys of breeding and others having a midas an a texas breeding in weeks, it just depends on the fish


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok
cause if they dont i dont care, but it would be sweet having them breed


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, that's the dumbest sh*t i've ever heard. do you know how large oscars get? have you kept a full grown oscar? negative. cramming 3-4 fish that grow upwards of 12" in a 100g tank is absurd. and do you know how big umbees, festae, and gts get? a female festae alone will get up to 16". and festae, male or female, have ridiculous amounts of aggression. i'm not going to stop bashing until you stop giving utterly ridiculous suggestions.

you have no personal experience with full grown, glass banging cichlids, nor have you researched them properly, so why try to give suggestions that you 'think' will work? that's just setting up another person for disaster. people that HAVE kept large cichlids and HAVE researched properly will give proper information. you hypothesizing isn't going to help anything.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> u can keep 2 fh for life in a 100g tank
> [snapback]1062225[/snapback]​


you can keep a pair in one. once a pair is bonded they usually get along pretty well











Tibs said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


tibs, you're on crack and dont deserve to post....

I'd do a comuntiy of smaller cryptoheros and maybe a small grammode or salvini.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


I think hyphen said that pretty well


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > u can keep 2 fh for life in a 100g tank
> ...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet site check this out
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/index.php?showtopic=71&st=0
it tells u how to breed the fh

Edit: i think i got it, females dont usualy have bumps and there anal fin is shaped as a u and a male has a bump on his head and has a v shaped anal fin. also the male must be almost if not 2 times the females size


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

females have a black blotch on thier dorsal, lack a hump, and are smaller.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice thanks for the info


----------

